# help needed in the portugues language area



## cottoncandy (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi 
I'm looking for someone who wants to teach me european portugues /
especially speach , understanding etc. ( i've tried an at home course but i found out i pronounce words the wrong way ) 
also i have an interesse in people who want to communicate by email so i can learn ( of we both can learn by mixing Dutch and Portugues )


----------



## PedroCruz (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello,

I've forwarded your post to a friend, he teaches Portuguese and Spanish.
He'll probably contact you.
Good luck on the research.


Pedro Cruz




cottoncandy said:


> Hi
> I'm looking for someone who wants to teach me european portugues /
> especially speach , understanding etc. ( i've tried an at home course but i found out i pronounce words the wrong way )
> also i have an interesse in people who want to communicate by email so i can learn ( of we both can learn by mixing Dutch and Portugues )


----------



## cottoncandy (Sep 28, 2011)

PedroCruz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've forwarded your post to a friend, he teaches Portuguese and Spanish.
> He'll probably contact you.
> ...


thanks ! muito obrigado


----------



## svanan (Aug 9, 2011)

cottoncandy said:


> thanks ! muito obrigado


Keep on rowing mate!


----------

